
A/B Split test significance calculator - DanielRibeiro
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/ab-split-significance-calculator/
======
DanielRibeiro
From a fomer very good discussion on A/B testing here on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1732688>

